# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Սիրու՞մ եք կարգին հաղորդումը

## Արամ

Սիրում եք կարգին հաղորդումը?

----------


## Taurus

> Սիրում եք կարգին հաղորդումը?


Ուտել ,թե ոնց? :LOL:  
դրա համար հատուկ չեմ միացնի Tv բայց , որ հանկարծակի տեսնում եմ , ու կարևոր բան չեմ նայում էտ պահին , նայում եմ , մեկ-մեկ նույնիսկ ծիծաղում եմ

----------


## Արամ

Ես ել նենց երբ լինի նայում եմ երբ չե չեմ նայում....

----------


## _DEATH_

Կարգին հաղորդումից բացի ես ոչ մի ուրիշ հումորային հայկական հաղորդում չեմ նայում, որովհետև նայել չի լնում…Բայց կարգին հաղորդումը պարտադիր նայում եմ:
  Էն ամենաառաջին սերիայից մինջև հիմա շատ-շատ մի 2-3 հատ սերիա եմ բաց թողել

----------

BeatleMan (20.07.2010), Lord (23.06.2010)

----------


## Esmeralda

Հեռուստացոյցով 2անգամ եմ նայել...  Իսկ ավելի շատ լսել եմ, ոչ թե տեսել... Լավ բաներ կան..,

----------


## Ուրվական

Ես մի ուրիշ թեմայում այս առիթով կարծիքս հայտնել եմ, բայց մի հատ նորից ասեմ:Հայկոն ու Մկոն մի այլ կարգի հումորի զգացումով տղեք են, ու իրենց արած հումորը դժվար թե չգնահատվի, եթե գնահատողը նույնպես հումորի զգացում ունի:Մի բան էլ ասեմ, այնպիսի մանրապատումներ են լինում, երբ շեշտը դրվում է ոչ թե վերջին ֆրազայի վրա, այլ ընդհանուր մանրապատումն է ծիծաղելի:Մի խոսքով, իրոք, ԿԱՐԳԻՆ ՀԱՂՈՐԴՈՒՄ է: :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:  
 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010)

----------


## Aida

Ոչ թե սիրում ենք, այլ շաաատ ենք սիրում:

----------


## TigranM

> Հայկոն ու Մկոն մի այլ կարգի հումորի զգացումով տղեք են, ու իրենց արած հումորը դժվար թե չգնահատվի, եթե գնահատողը նույնպես հումորի զգացում ունի:Մի բան էլ ասեմ, այնպիսի մանրապատումներ են լինում, երբ շեշտը դրվում է ոչ թե վերջին ֆրազայի վրա, այլ ընդհանուր մանրապատումն է ծիծաղելի:Մի խոսքով, իրոք, ԿԱՐԳԻՆ ՀԱՂՈՐԴՈՒՄ է:


Համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ:Իրոք, որ շատ ԿԱՐԳԻՆ ՀԱՂՐԴՈՒՄա :Hands Up:  : Եթե նույնիս մանրապատումը շատ ծիծաղալու չի լինում ,գոնե մի երկու արտահայտություն լինում են որ, շատ հաջողված են լինում:

----------


## Աբելյան

Շատ եմ սիրում:

----------


## Արամ

Վոչինիչ ուրախաղեք հեսա Արթուրը կգա....ու ենքան կռիվ կանի.....

----------


## Kita

առաջ տանելի էր, իսկ հիմա գնալով նյարդերիս վրա է ազդում...

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շատ լավնա: :Hands Up:

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

Միշտ նայել եմ... նայում եմ... ու դեռ պիտի շարունակեմ նայել... :Russian:

----------


## Selene

Շատ լավ հաղորդւմ է :Hands Up:  
Էն քիչ հաղորդումներից մեկը, որի շնորհիվ կարողանում ես մի լավ լիցքաթափվել :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Angelina

Չտեսնված հաղորդում է: :Hands Up:

----------


## hayart

:Smile:  ես նունյպես նայում եմ , ծանոթ եմ իրանց հետ, ունեմ կարգին հաղորդում 1-8 , մի խոսքով երկրպագու եմ, բայից պետք է նշեմ որ վերջի մի տարին այդքան էլ հաջող չի, ամեն դեպքում լավն են.

----------


## Արամ

Միշտ նայում եմ  	   	14  	43.75%
Երբ միացրած է լինում 		14 	43.75%
Արհամարհում եմ 		1 	3.13%
Նայում եմ բայց ինձ ղեկավարում եմ 		0 	0%
Չեմ սիրում 		2 	6.25%
Ատում եմ 	
Պարզվում է որ Կարգին Հաղորդումը մեծ ազդեցություն ունի մարդկանց վրա....Չգզեք ինձ

----------


## Հայրենասեր

կարելի է նայել: :Smile:

----------


## Հենո

Կարգինից Հաղորդումից էն կոմ բան չկա…
Հայկոն ու Մկոն սոռթ էէէն

----------


## Angelina

Ես ներկա եմ եղել 7.5-ի համերգին : Նման  հումոր չէի լսել: :Hands Up:

----------


## Cleopatra

> Ես ներկա եմ եղել 7.5-ի համերգին : Նման հումոր չէի լսել:


 Ես լիովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ :Hands Up:

----------


## Goga

Շատ եմ սիրում, ճիշտ է հումորներ կան, որ լսել ենք շատ վաղուց, բայց Հայկոյի ու Մկոյի ներկայացմամբ դրանք ավելի լավն են :Hands Up:

----------


## John

> Շատ եմ սիրում, ճիշտ է հումորներ կան, որ լսել ենք շատ վաղուց, բայց Հայկոյի ու Մկոյի ներկայացմամբ դրանք ավելի լավն են


Լիովին համաձայն եմ… ու իրանց հումորների ընթացքը միշտ անկանխատեսելի է՝ որը ավելի է հետաքրքրացնում հաղորդումը: Բայց մի բան էլ. երբեմն ցենզուրայից շատ են դուրս գալիս ու իմ նման անչափահաս երեխաներն էլ վատ բաներ են ընդoրինակում  :Smile:

----------

Հարդ (23.06.2010)

----------


## Mesrop

Ես կասեի ամենակայֆավատ հումորային ծրագիրն է

----------


## Մանե

կարծում եմ որ վերջերս բոլորս կարիք ունեինք հումորային հաղորդումների.Իսկ Կարգին հաղորդումը լրացնում է այդ բացը և բոլորիս պարգևում ժպիտներ. Ի տարբերություն ուրիշ հումորային հաղորդումների կարգին հաղորդման մեջ դերասանները մեծ դերասանական տաղանդ են դրսևորում

----------


## Shushan

Այո,  շատ  հումորով  Է… :Hands Up:

----------


## Լիաննա

Շատ լավն են :Hands Up:  
Հատկապես սիրում այն տեսարանները, որտեղ Հայկոն կնոջ կերպարանքովա հանդես գալիս :LOL:

----------


## Կարեն ջան

Հաղորդման անունը շատ ճիշտ են դրել :Hands Up:  
Կարգին ել դերասաններ են: :Ok:

----------


## Tumbler

Հետևից ընկած չեմ, բայց աշխատում եմ միշտ նաել.
7.5 ին ուզումեի գնալ տենց ել չստացվեց, բայց ով ել պատմելա ասումա որ շատ լավներ :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## shark_baby_girl

:Ok:  Շատ եմ սիրում,շատ տաղանդավոր են,հատկապես Մկոն: :Hands Up:

----------


## Armeno

Շատ լավ ծրագիր է. Հայկոն էլ Կնոջ դերը շատ լավ է խաղում........

----------


## Array

Սկզբից շատ էր դուրըս գալիս,հիմա էլ ընենց ոչինչ,ուղակի հումորը ընկել ա։Բայց իրենց խաղը սպանում ա։Սաղ նայել եմ,մենակ անցած շաբաթվանը չեմ նայել։Մոտս էն կարգի ա,որ մեջի սաղ արտահայտությունները անգիր գիտեմ;

----------


## A<R<A<K<S

Սիրում եմ և միշտ նայում եմ :Ամենաշատը դուրս էն ա գալիս ,որ Մկոն պապիկի դերա տանում կամ Հայկոն կնգա, իսկ աղջիկ դերասաններից ոչ ոք դուրս չի գալիս:

----------


## Ungrateful

Սրա նմանը դեր հայասըանւմ չկա, ու ավելի լավը չիել լինի... Կարգինից այնկողմ ել բան չկա...   :Xeloq:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Որ ասեմ գժվում եմ Կարգին հաղորդման համար չէ  :LOL:  սուտ կլնի, բայց որ միացված է լինում նայում եմ:

Էս վերջերս ինչոր Nostalige - են կպցրել, մարդ դրանցից գլուխ չի հանում ինչ են անում հա, ու միշտ հին նկարածներն են ցույց տալիս, համենայնդպես երբ ես եմ նայլ հին կադրեր են եղել:

----------


## Armavir

Ես Ռուսաստանում եմ ապրում, բայց Կարգին Հաղորդումը շաաա՜տ եմ սիրում: Դիտում եմ ինտերնետով, ուրիշ հնարավորություն չկա:

----------


## ՆանՍ

Եթե ալիքները փոխելուց տեսնում  եմ Կարգինն ա, հաստատ նայում  եմ: Հայկոն էլ, Մկոն էլ շատ տաղանդավոր  են  ու  ինձ միշտ  էլ  հաճելի ա իրանց  խաղը նայելը:

----------


## Katka

Զիբիլ հաղորդում է: Ծիծաղելին էն է, որ հիմա էլ նոստալգիայով են զբաղված: Մթոմ էն վախտ մի բան էին, հիմա էլ կրկնում են: Անկապ, հիմար տափակություններ, դիշովի պոշլիություններ:

----------

Ռուֆուս (23.06.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> Զիբիլ հաղորդում է: Ծիծաղելին էն է, որ հիմա էլ նոստալգիայով են զբաղված: Մթոմ էն վախտ մի բան էին, հիմա էլ կրկնում են: Անկապ, հիմար տափակություններ, դիշովի պոշլիություններ:


Կներեք մի հատ հարց էլի (նենց կատաղի գրառում էր, մարդ վախենում ա հարց տա :LOL: ), իսկ ձեր կարծիքով որ հումորն է չզիբիլը (դե չեմ ասում իրանք վերջն են, ուղղակի զիբիլն արդեն շատ ա ասված...)?

----------


## Katka

> Կներեք մի հատ հարց էլի (նենց կատաղի գրառում էր, մարդ վախենում ա հարց տա), իսկ ձեր կարծիքով որ հումորն է չզիբիլը (դե չեմ ասում իրանք վերջն են, ուղղակի զիբիլն արդեն շատ ա ասված...)?


Հա՞, կատաղի էր :LOL:  Չէ, հաստատ :Smile: 
Ես էլ եմ էլի ասում, որ իրանք վերջը չեն ու դա վատ ա: Վերջը լինեին, գրառում չէի անի  :Smile:  Երնեկ վերջը լիներ հայկական նոստալգիային: :Sulel:  Գիտես լավ հումորը որն ա, որ էդ հումորը շրջապատիցդ լսես, զզվանք չառաջացնի: Իսկ երբ շրջապատում կամ Հայկո- Մկոյին են նմանակում կամ 32 Գարիկին կամ չգիտես Հովո-Մովոյին, այ դա վերջն ա:  Զիբիլ հաղորդումների շարքին է նաեւ պատկանում Բլեֆ հաղորդաշարը, Yere1: Օրինակ, լավ հումոր էին անում  ՈՒՀԱ-ի նախկին մեր տղաները:  :Jpit:  Սենց սմայլիկ դնեմ, որ չմտածես կատաղած գրառում եմ անում :Smile:

----------

EgoBrain (23.06.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Անձնական հարթության գրառումները ջնջված են, այս անգամ առանց տուգանայինների: Սովորեք հարգել դիմացինի տեսակետը:*

----------

Katka (23.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Իմ կարծիքով, ուղղակի արդեն նման հաղորդման/հումորի ֆորմատն ա սպառեվել։ Բայց ժամանակին մի պահ եկավ, երբ Կարգինը իր զարգացման գագաթնակետն էր ապրում ու ուղղակի ապշեցնում էր ինձ, թե տղաները ինչ արագությամբ են զգում ու ցույց տալիս ժողովրդի մոտ տեղի ունեցող հումորները, ոնց են հասցնում զավեշտալի ներկայացնել երևոյթները։ Օրինակ, մարշուտկի շոֆերները իրանց մոտ շատ լավ են ստացվում  :LOL: 
Ակնհայտորեն, հումորի զգացում ու դերասանական տաղանդ ունեն։ 
Բայց արդեն անհետաքրքիր է դառել... սպառվել է...

Ի տարբերություն կարգինի, մնացած բոլոր հումորային ծրագրերը տափակ ու անմակարդակ են։ Ներառյալ 32 Ատամի տափփփակութոյւնները... էն մնացածին էլ չեմ էլ ասում... 

Հույս ունեմ, հիմա չեք ասի. օ՜, մեր հին հայկական, ավանդական հումորը... բա ուր կորավ Աշոտ Խազարյանը /մի քիչ մեղմ եմ ուզում արտահայտվեմ, իրականում կողքը պետք ա կանաչ սմայլիկ լիներ, որովհետև իրանից ջիգիարով անմակարդակ ու մի տեսակ... սենց... ոնց բացատրեմ... բիսեդկում բլոտ խաղացող դեմք.../ բա ուր կորավ մեր Արամայիս Սահակյանը իրա կոմունիստական ու ինծիլիգենտ տափակություններով... 

Բացի Կարգինից, դե 7.5ի խումբն էլ հետը, հայաստանում մեկ էլ նորմալ դերասան ու հումոր Վարդան Պետրոսյանն ա ներկայացնում... 

Թոխատյաննն՜... Օ՜, դու փռչոտ ծամածռու... ոբշմ...

----------

aerosmith (23.06.2010), Ariadna (23.06.2010), Rammstein (23.06.2010), Tig (23.06.2010), Yevuk (23.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.06.2010), Լուսաբեր (23.06.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Իսկ ինձ Կարգինում դուր է գալիս նաև լեզվական հումորները։ Ուշադրություն դարձրեք իրանց ստեղծած բառերին ու արտահայտություններին, մականուններին.... Կամ ինչպես են անգլերեն բառերը հայի ակցենտով ասում։

Բայց շատ բաներ կան, որ իմ դուրը չեն գալիս իրանց պոշլիության ու անմակարդակ փողոցային հումորի պատճառով։ Բայց չի կարելի ասել, թե իրանք զիբիլ են կամ ընդհանրապես նայելու բան չեն։

----------

aerosmith (23.06.2010), Tig (23.06.2010), Yevuk (23.06.2010), ՆանՍ (23.06.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Իմ կարծիքով, ուղղակի արդեն նման հաղորդման/հումորի ֆորմատն ա սպառեվել։ Բայց ժամանակին մի պահ եկավ, երբ Կարգինը իր զարգացման գագաթնակետն էր ապրում ու ուղղակի ապշեցնում էր ինձ, թե տղաները ինչ արագությամբ են զգում ու ցույց տալիս ժողովրդի մոտ տեղի ունեցող հումորները, ոնց են հասցնում զավեշտալի ներկայացնել երևոյթները։ Օրինակ, մարշուտկի շոֆերները իրանց մոտ շատ լավ են ստացվում 
> Ակնհայտորեն, հումորի զգացում ու դերասանական տաղանդ ունեն։ 
> Բայց արդեն անհետաքրքիր է դառել... սպառվել է...
> 
> Ի տարբերություն կարգինի, մնացած բոլոր հումորային ծրագրերը տափակ ու անմակարդակ են։ Ներառյալ 32 Ատամի տափփփակութոյւնները... էն մնացածին էլ չեմ էլ ասում... 
> 
> Հույս ունեմ, հիմա չեք ասի. օ՜, մեր հին հայկական, ավանդական հումորը... բա ուր կորավ Աշոտ Խազարյանը /մի քիչ մեղմ եմ ուզում արտահայտվեմ, իրականում կողքը պետք ա կանաչ սմայլիկ լիներ, որովհետև իրանից ջիգիարով անմակարդակ ու մի տեսակ... սենց... ոնց բացատրեմ... բիսեդկում բլոտ խաղացող դեմք.../ բա ուր կորավ մեր Արամայիս Սահակյանը իրա կոմունիստական ու ինծիլիգենտ տափակություններով... 
> 
> Բացի Կարգինից, դե 7.5ի խումբն էլ հետը, հայաստանում մեկ էլ նորմալ դերասան ու հումոր Վարդան Պետրոսյանն ա ներկայացնում... 
> ...


Վայ, էս գրառումդ իմ սրտից էր:  :Smile: 
Մենակ մի բանի հետ թույլ տուր չհամաձայնեմ. ասեցիր բացի կարգինից ու 7.5-ից մեկ էլ Վարդան Պետրոսյան… Չգիտեմ` ճիշտ ընկալեցի, թե չէ, բայց ոնց հասկացա կարգինը ավելի բարձր ես դասում, քան Պետրոսյանին, կամ մաքսիմում նույն մակարդակի: Ես կասեմ իմ կարծիքը. Կարգինը վատը չի (դրա մասին մի քիչ ներքեւում կգրեմ), բայց ինչքան էլ ձեռքը վերեւ մեկնած օդ ցատկի, Վարդան Պետրոսյանին չի հասնի:  :Smile: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է Կարգին Հաղորդմանը. Առաջ շատ էի սիրում, չնայած Հայկոյի առոգանության մեջ նկատած անգրագիտություններից (որոնք հիմա էլ կան) միշտ ներվայնացել եմ: Հիմա ընդհանրապես արձակուրդ են վերցրել, մենակ գնում հովանավորներին են գովազդում ու նոստալջի են ցուցադրում: Իմ համար առաջին վատը էստեղ ոչ թե հնի կրկնությունն ա, այլ էն, որ իրանք լավ անուն ապահովեցին իրենց, հիմա, օգտվելով դրանից, բացի գովազդից ուրիշ բանով չեն զբաղվում: Ընդ որում իրանց մոտ հումոր անելը 1000000 անգամ ավելի լավ ա ստացվում, քան կիսահումորախառը հովանավորների գռեհիկ գովազդը: Չգիտեմ ով ոնց, ես մի քիչ հիասթափվել եմ: Մեկ էլ էն օրը որ էդ հովանավորներից մեկի գովազդի ժամանակ Մկոյից լսեցի «խալաձիլնիկ» օտարալեզուադպրոցախառը բառը, մի քիչ ավելի հիասթափվեցի:

----------

Yevuk (23.06.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

Իրանք իրականում ոչ մի հումոր են չեն գրում: Հումորների մեծ մասը վերցնում են ինտերնետից: Փոխարենն իրանք այդ հումորներն օրիգինալ ձևով բեմականացնում են, ու դա շատ լավ է ստացվում իրանց մոտ: Մեկ էլ դրական կարամ արտահայտվեմ իրանց ձայնային օպերատորի մասին, որն ամեն մի համարին համապատասխան ճիշտ երգ/երաժշտություն է կարողանում ընտրել:

----------

Ariadna (20.07.2010), Smokie (20.07.2010), Yevuk (23.06.2010), ՆանՍ (24.06.2010), Ուլուանա (23.06.2010)

----------


## Meme

> Իրանք իրականում ոչ մի հումոր են չեն գրում: Հումորների մեծ մասը վերցնում են ինտերնետից: Փոխարենն իրանք այդ հումորներն օրիգինալ ձևով բեմականացնում են, ու դա շատ լավ է ստացվում իրանց մոտ: Մեկ էլ դրական կարամ արտահայտվեմ իրանց ձայնային օպերատորի մասին, որն ամեն մի համարին համապատասխան ճիշտ երգ/երաժշտություն է կարողանում ընտրել:





Համամիտ եմ,երգերի ընտրությունը շաատ ճիշտ են ընտրում,ու էն հիմար ծիծաղի ձայնը կարծեմ չեն դնում,ոնց որ մյուս հաղորդումներումա լինում,ես շաատ եմ սիորում Կարգին հաղորդումը,ճիշտա արդեն հիմա հները նայելիս անգիր գիտեմ,բայց էլի նայվումա,ինձ համար սա շատ կարևորա :Wink:

----------

BeatleMan (20.07.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> ...ու էն հիմար ծիծաղի ձայնը կարծեմ չեն դնում,ոնց որ մյուս հաղորդումներումա լինում,ես շաատ եմ սիորում Կարգին հաղորդումը,ճիշտա արդեն հիմա հները նայելիս անգիր գիտեմ,բայց էլի նայվումա,ինձ համար սա շատ կարևորա


 Դնում են, ուղղակի գրագետ են դնում, ամենավերջում, ոչ թե 5 վայրկյանը մեկ: Էդ ժամանակ դու էլ ես ծիծաղում ու չես լսում իրենց դրածը  :Jpit: : 

 Նայում եմ կարգին հաղորդումը, երբ հանդիպում ա, ու չեմ էլ հոգնել կրկնություններից: Լավ են խաղում  :Smile: :  Ուղղակի գովազդը իրոք շատ ա, դա ա ներվայնացնում: Երբ միացնում եմ, մի համար դնում են, հետո` գովազդ  :Wacko: :

----------

Ariadna (20.07.2010), Meme (23.06.2010), Ձայնալար (24.06.2010), ՆանՍ (24.06.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Կարգին հաղորդումը բավականին լավն է, համենայն դեպս հայկոն ու մկոն լավ են իրենց դերերը տանում, և մի հարց կխնդրեմ մեր ակումբցիներին ինձ բացատրել հարցման մեջ առկա այս կետը.
*Նայում եմ բայց ինձ ղեկավարում եմ*

----------

Ariadna (24.06.2010), Արշակ (20.07.2010), Հայկօ (24.06.2010), Ձայնալար (24.06.2010)

----------


## nune'

ես առհասարակ էն կարծիքին եմ, որ հայերի մոտ մանրապատումները էդքան էլ լավ չեն ստացվում, մենք չունենք նշաձող ու օրինակներ, որոնցից կառչենք ու ասենք սա էտալոնա..ու որոշ մարդիկ իրենց գռեհիկ հումորներով իմ վեց տարեկան եղբոր ուղեղը աղբով են լցնում, դրա համար է ելի երկու տարի հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում, կարճ ասած՝ չեմ սիրում

ՀԳ.Եղբայրս վեց տարեկան չի, մեծա, բայց լիքը երեխաներ կան...

----------

Ապե Ջան (20.07.2010)

----------


## Smokie

> Իրանք իրականում ոչ մի հումոր են չեն գրում: Հումորների մեծ մասը վերցնում են ինտերնետից: Փոխարենն իրանք այդ հումորներն օրիգինալ ձևով բեմականացնում են, ու դա շատ լավ է ստացվում իրանց մոտ: Մեկ էլ դրական կարամ արտահայտվեմ իրանց ձայնային օպերատորի մասին, որն ամեն մի համարին համապատասխան ճիշտ երգ/երաժշտություն է կարողանում ընտրել:


Կարգին հաղորդման շատ հումորներ ռուսականից են վերցված: Ես շատ անգամ եմ իրենց մանրապատումների մեջ տեսել ռուսական անեկդոտները :Smile:

----------


## ..Ando..

> ես առհասարակ էն կարծիքին եմ, որ *հայերի մոտ մանրապատումները էդքան էլ լավ չեն ստացվում*, մենք չունենք նշաձող ու օրինակներ, որոնցից կառչենք ու ասենք սա էտալոնա..ու որոշ մարդիկ իրենց գռեհիկ հումորներով իմ վեց տարեկան եղբոր ուղեղը աղբով են լցնում, դրա համար է ելի երկու տարի հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում, կարճ ասած՝ չեմ սիրում
> 
> ՀԳ.Եղբայրս վեց տարեկան չի, մեծա, բայց լիքը երեխաներ կան...


բայց Աշոտ Ղազարյանի մոտ լավ էլ ստացվումա

----------


## aerosmith

> բայց Աշոտ Ղազարյանի մոտ լավ էլ ստացվումա


ստացվում էր.... հիմա հնացելա, էլ չի նայվում, ոչ էլ լսվում.

----------

Գանգրահեր (10.09.2010)

----------


## ..Ando..

> ստացվում էր.... հիմա հնացելա, էլ չի նայվում, ոչ էլ լսվում.


Հա Ճիշտա որ հնացելա,բայց Ընենց էլ չի որ  *հայերի մոտ մանրապատումները էդքան էլ լավ չեն ստացվում*

----------


## nune'

> Հա Ճիշտա որ հնացելա,բայց Ընենց էլ չի որ  *հայերի մոտ մանրապատումները էդքան էլ լավ չեն ստացվում*


հատուկ քո համար..հայերի մոտ մանրապատումները *հիմնականում* լավ չեն ստացվում, բայց պետք չի վիճել, սա իմ անձնական կարչիքն է :Wink:

----------


## ..Ando..

> հատուկ քո համար..հայերի մոտ մանրապատումները *հիմնականում* լավ չեն ստացվում, բայց պետք չի վիճել, սա իմ անձնական կարչիքն է


չէ Նունե ջան վիճելու ինչ կա՞,ես հարգում եմ քո անձնական կարծիքը բայց չեմ համաձայնվում այս հարցի շուրջ :Wink:

----------


## Armavir

Իսկ իմ կարծիքով նրանց մոտ մանրապատումները ուղղակի հիանալի են ստացվում:

----------

Գանգրահեր (10.09.2010)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով նրանց մոտ մանրապատումները ուղղակի հիանալի են ստացվում:


Հատկապես կարգին հաղորդումը :Hands Up:

----------


## tikopx

ոնց կարելիյա չնայել , իհարկե ԱՅՈ

----------


## Արամ

> ոնց կարելիյա չնայել , իհարկե ԱՅՈ


Ես ոնց չեմ նայում?  :Think:

----------


## tikopx

եսիմ?  :LOL:

----------


## prof-de-Francais

Բեմադրումը, երաժշտական ձևավորումը, Հայկոյի ու Մկոյի խաղը, սյուժեները... համարյա միշտ հաջող են :Hands Up:

----------

Գանգրահեր (10.09.2010), Մանուլ (10.09.2010), Շինարար (10.09.2010)

----------


## Armavir

> Հատկապես կարգին հաղորդումը


Այո, Հայկոն ու Մկոն շատ տաղանդավոր են:

----------

